# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Интернет-пользователи голосуют за Android

## Tcinet

Тезис о том, что будущее интернета – за мобильными устройствами, получил очередное весомое подтверждение. В минувшем марте, впервые с начала существования глобальной сети, для доступа в нее чаще использовались устройства на мобильной ОС Android, чем на всех версиях ОС Windows для настольных компьютеров. Таковы данные аналитической компании StatCounter, основанные на изучении статистики посещения 2,5 миллиона вебсайтов с суммарным числом просмотров свыше 15 миллиардов в месяц.

Согласно отчету StatCounter, в марте доля устройств на ОС Android, использованных для выхода в интернет, составила 37,93%, а доля устройств на ОС Windows – 37,91%. При этом показатели использования ОС Windows для выхода в интернет неуклонно снижаются на протяжении последних пяти лет и сейчас вернулись к значениям 2008 года. Стоит отметить, что перевес Android обеспечили исключительно страны Азиатского региона. В Европе и США Windows еще сохраняет лидирующие позиции. Так, в США доля устройств на ОС Windows составила в марте порядка 37% от всех устройств, использованных для выхода в интернет, а в Великобритании этот показатель составляет 35%. В азиатских странах картина принципиально иная. В Китае, например, 57% выходящих в глобальную сеть устройств используют ОС Android, в Индонезии доля Android достигает 72%, а в Индии – и вовсе 79%.

----------

